# Question on feeding a foal



## Jane=P (Jun 17, 2010)

I have mini horses, but new to the mini donkey, Laverne had her foal , I have Laverne on 11% pellet feed and I wanted to know what percent protein feed you give your foals. I give the mini foals 16%, but I know that is to much. So let here your feeding programs, Thanks..JANE


----------

